# Plowing in low range



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Is it acceptable practice for the tj with a manual trans to plow in low range in 1st gear?
I've tried both 1st and 2nd and was wondering which would be recommended?
High range is a bit to swift for my taste!

C.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You will find your self braking traction from the excess torque using Lo and 1st.(spinning out)
You need to use momentum and the weight of your vehicle to move any real snow load.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK I will disagree with snowfarmer Momentum and (what weight its a jeep) work but lead to potential problems. IE the jeep suddenly uses the angled blade as a rudder and you veer off. not much of a problem at 5 - 7 MPH BIG problem at 15 MPH. What you need is traction get the BEST snow tires. IE Blizzak or similar from other brand.

In answer to your question using low range OK its better than slipping the clutch to slow down.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Depends on how much snow and how heavy it is.........I use an S10 Blazer....and the angled blade hitting a bank can really throw it. Traction is the key with my truck...it just doesn't have the weight.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol,,

If you have no weight and you are using low range you will be spinning your tires... and with weight you will be putting unnecessary strain on your drive line and spinning tires.
Momentum yup you have it at 5mph too....

You will brake traction releasing that clutch trying to push a pile
no matter what tires you are using.

Spinning is hard on your drive train expressly if a tire should hook up you could break u-joints or worse.

You are exerting a lot of torque in Lo& 1st or 2nd.
You can twist axles too.


I never slip a clutch to slow down I use the brakes..
do not slip your clutch....keep your foot off of it unless you are stopping or shifting.


Sure, you can plow in any gear you want but realize there are consequences.

Every time your jeep jerks or spins a tire in lo range you are stressing your Jeeps drive line more than you need to be.

You will find you can plow more efficiently in hi & 1st.....

I plowed with a jeep for a while too....


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I only use low range on a few of the very "challenging" drives I have that are very steep. I never plow in lo 1st...to slow, but 2nd is doable. The reason why I plow in lo is so that I can have as much control as possible and I the tires start spinning I'll be able to correct immediately without ending up in the woods off the side of somebodies drive a 3am. Jeeps are a tool, just like anything else you plow with. Use each tool correctly and they will serve a particular purpose well. I have never had a problem with plowing snow in drives (two passes wide), in fact I have a older Fisher plow with defector and have watched the snow come right over the top because it was so deep. If it is a heavy, wet snow, then plow with it. Anything over 8" we expect AND charge our customers to plow twice. 6" of Ice/sleet like we had last year....not a job for a Jeep


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like the pro comp muds i also would put some 50 pound bags of salt and sand in there maybe 200 or 300 lbs


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Yes, always use low range with your jeep when plowing. The idea is NOT to slip your clutch at start up, it is to match the speed of the vehicle with the load you are pushing.

With my older two stick transfer cases, I start off in low range, first gear. On a long run you can go first gear, second gear, then double clutch the old two stick transfer cases and upshift the transfer case to high to the end of the run in second gear, high range. 

I have never burned out a clutch in the winter plowing. I set the speed range of the Jeep using the gears based on the load I am pushing. Do not slip your clutch to start, pick your gear to give you a slow start and then upshift as you get going. It is just like selecting the correct gear on a farm tractor when you are on a farm.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

SnoFarmer;451482 said:


> You will find your self braking traction from the excess torque using Lo and 1st.(spinning out)
> You need to use momentum and the weight of your vehicle to move any real snow load.


NEVER plow in low range . You;ll find yourself in the tranny shop.
Unless you flush your trans and fill it w/ Boss plow oil. ( says the snofarm hand)
eee eye eeeee eye oh.... must be that fertilizer up yonder . eh?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

92XT;458672 said:


> NEVER plow in low range . You;ll find yourself in the tranny shop.
> Unless you flush your trans and fill it w/ Boss plow oil. ( says the snofarm hand)
> eee eye eeeee eye oh.... must be that fertilizer up yonder . eh?


Who is this loon?


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

basher;458681 said:


> Who is this loon?


off topic again bash...behave son


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

92XT;458672 said:


> NEVER plow in low range . You;ll find yourself in the tranny shop.
> Unless you flush your trans and fill it w/ Boss plow oil. ( says the snofarm hand)
> eee eye eeeee eye oh.... must be that fertilizer up yonder . eh?





92XT;458686 said:


> off topic again bash...behave son


flag on the play.
penalties are.

1. Tried to add something of substance, didn't, but posted anyway remove 5 posts

2. Nothing to add but posted anyway remove 10 posts

3. Posted just to be an arse remove 15 posts


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

SnoFarmer;458749 said:


> flag on the play.
> penalties are.
> 
> 1. Tried to add something of substance, didn't, but posted anyway remove 5 posts
> ...


*Maybe, the elevation (Location: PHILLY PA Elevation ,45 ft.) is too high....not enough oxygen to the brain
*


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

poncho62;458774 said:


> *Maybe, the elevation (Location: PHILLY PA Elevation ,45 ft.) is too high....not enough oxygen to the brain
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmm another sima member? runfordaborder?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

poncho62;458774 said:


> * Elevation ,45 ft.) is too high....not enough oxygen to the brain
> *


-2ft even better


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

We've had 2 x 16" storms in 24 hrs so far this yr, 4 L in all vehicles seems to work well for me.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd definitely plow in low range in a Jeep. A light weight vehicle like a jeep is going to have a light duty clutch and starting and stopping as much as you do when plowing, especially if your reverse is even higher than first like it usually, will be hard on the clutch. Low range doubles the torque after the clutch and therefore requires half the power (at the clutch) to move your vehicle as high range. You may find low range, 2nd gear is a comprimise, and it would be ok to start off in that too, for instance if you know you're going to make a long run or want a little extra speed, this will be similar to 1st high and won't help out your clutch as much.

Also note, this will not be any harder on the rest of the drivetrain than high range except in very odd cases where you happen to have a lot of traction and a lot of load (snow bank) and you don't know it's happening so you are still on the throttle. This will not happen very often and as long as your are not mashing the gas you won't break anything. In normal operating conditions the axles, gears, and driveshafts are all taking the same load in high or low, low just has the potential to deliver more torque, given the position of the gas pedal.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I usually plow in low range first gear. 
1971 CJ5 with a 225 CID odd-fire V6 with HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I plow with an 89 yj with a 258,ax 15 ,307 gears and a 4-1 tera low t-case.I run 31 inch pro comp muds and I plow in low range 2nd gear.1st is to low with the 4-1 t-case and with the 31`s on 307 gears 1st in high range is to high.


----------



## Dodge350 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have to agree with snofarmer. I had a 81' CJ5 with a GM151 4 cyl., 4 speed with a Dana 300 TC I always plowed in 4 hi, 4 lo was to slow and I couldn't get the snow to windrow very well if it was over 5" of snow. The jeep needs the momentum and speed of 4-hi. I plowed with this jeep for years and never slipped a clutch or got spun around by a object or snow bank. You just need to use your head with a jeep and not take such big bites as you do with a Pick-up.:waving:


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I got a 76 CJ5 and when I'm in 4 lo and 1st I might as well get out and meander alongside the jeep it crawls so slow. Heck in 4th gear in lo I can hardly hit 20 mph. If I'm doing concrete or asphalt, I'm usualy in Hi gear. If the snow is deep I probably go 3rd or 2nd lo. If I'm in deep snow on Gravel I'll make 1 pass with the plow about 2" off the drive in hi range. Gravel is a lot of fun in a CJ.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

As you can tell, there is no one answer to this question. Gearing has a lot to do with it, as does torque, weight and the manner in which you plow. My '85 with T-176 tranny and 31" tires is geared too high for my taste to plow in 4-hi. So I use 4-lo and generally use 2nd gear. On my rig it's a good compromise... for the way I plow.

Ideally, you want to go fast enough so the snow rolls off the blade -- instead of piling up in front of it. If you try to use your Jeep like a bulldozer, you'll burn out the clutch. If you run it like a drag racer, you'll bend/break/destroy any number of things. 

My simple advice is to not drive like a jackass. Do what feels right, as long as you're not slipping the clutch or winding the pi$$ out of it, you're fine.

Just my 2 cents. After adjusting for inflation, still arguably worth that.


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

I always plow in 4lo but then again I have 33" tires with 2.73 gears and can hit 35mph in 3rd gear 4lo.


Just remember: Slow is smooth and smooth is fast. The guys that plow parking lots at 35 mph are the ones buying new trucks every year cause the old ones couldn't "hold up".


----------

